# General Bird



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Howdy all, I had a great general hunt last Tuesday, the first opportunity I had to get out. I checked out a spot that held a handful of hens and a couple of toms. After a few hours of calling and stalking, I had this love struck tom come in a little too close.

It's amazing how I still get the fever after several years of hunting!

8 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. Couldn't be happier!

copple2


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice bird, looks like some fun country to hunt in.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice Merriams! I'm not hunting turkeys this year, but all these stories make me wish I was!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice bird!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful bird! Congrats!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nicely done.......!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

THAT certainly does NOT suck. Congrats...

For some reason my eye really likes the composition of your photo. Good light, minimal shadows, the reds in the gobblers noggin are being complimented with the brush, the "mist"/haze blended in the backround... nice...


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments...hopefully we'll continue to see lots more harvest pics from others as May marches forward.

copple2


----------

